# 24-105mm and ERR01



## ronderick (Nov 1, 2011)

I guess the inevitable has to happen one of these days... :'(

So I was at a wedding on Sunday shooting away with the EF 24-105mm f/4L, and just when the groom was about to kiss the bride, I heard loud motor-screeching noise from my lens, and before I knew it the OVF blacked out and I got the glaring "ERR01" on my screen.

After chatting with my co-workers in the office, I found out I wasn't the only one with this problem. It seems like the 24-105 is susceptible to this defect 2 years or more down the road (way after the warranty period). In fact, they even showed me the parts they got back after repair - the aperture-control parts with dangling cable lines. 

Maybe I'll post a pic of the parts once I get mine's back...

Definitely not a good thing for L-grade lenses, Canon, especially when you have the same thing happen to three different people in the same office


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 1, 2011)

that's not good news, mine is in getting stripped down and having sand cleaned out of the focus ring, so much for weather sealing, hope its not too expensive...


----------



## AprilForever (Nov 1, 2011)

May this ne'er happen to me!!! Although, I did have to have sand cleaned out of the focus ring, but that was because I dropped in on the beach TWICE in about five minutes time. There is no fail like user fail!


----------



## TexPhoto (Nov 1, 2011)

Happened to me at about the 2 year mark. Sucks. About $225 a the place i used.


----------



## ronderick (Nov 9, 2011)

Got the camera parts back. The repair cost me about 200 bucks.... Ouch! 

Here's a pic with three identical parts... all replaced because of the same problem...


----------



## Ray Padden (Nov 11, 2011)

ronderick said:


> I guess the inevitable has to happen one of these days... :'(
> 
> So I was at a wedding on Sunday shooting away with the EF 24-105mm f/4L, and just when the groom was about to kiss the bride, I heard loud motor-screeching noise from my lens, and before I knew it the OVF blacked out and I got the glaring "ERR01" on my screen.
> 
> ...


----------

